# New York City - Looking for a game



## mmu1 (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm looking for a weekday or Saturday game - 3.0, 3.5, Arcana Unerthed, Star Wars, Mutants and Masterminds, Wheel of Time, Midnight, or just about any other d20 and non-d20 setting, really.

I'm also looking for one or two players for a Sunday 3.0 Forgotten Realms game that's just started. (Played at NG in Manhattan from 12:00 to 7:00)

I can be reached at mmu001@hotmail.com


----------



## misfit (Aug 10, 2003)

Hi mmu1,

I sent this post to a couple of friends who have played at NG before.  Hopefully they respond.  

Good Luck.


----------



## mmu1 (Aug 11, 2003)

Thanks, Misfit, I appreciate the help.


----------

